# First lamb of the season ...



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Mom and new baby ...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*Andi said:


> Mom and new baby ...


What time is dinner? :ignore: 

:2thumb:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> What time is dinner? :ignore:
> 
> :2thumb:


Sorry, Uncle Joe ... It's a girl, she gets a name.

And as she was born while the storms were at their hight ... I thinking a 'storm' name ... but it has not come to me - yet.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Andi,
Congratulations, she's a beautiful little girl. Looks like mom and baby are doing well. Are they Jacobs?
Moose


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Very cute and of course you could call her "Katrina" or "Maelstrom" Mally for short!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Moose33 said:


> Hi Andi,
> Congratulations, she's a beautiful little girl. Looks like mom and baby are doing well. Are they Jacobs?
> Moose


Yes, they are Jacobs ... I love them ... little to no problems, my kind of 
critter. 

Mally, hmm :melikey:


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Low maintenance is always a plus, lol. Looking good and health. Wools in your future?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I just finished washing the last bag of last years wool ... now it is time to start over. 

Always something to do. 

My hubby and son will start shearing soon. (well when we get three days of dry weather together.)


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

*Second lamb of the season*

Pet and her little girl ...


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

*Third lamb of the season*

And Wait ... her little boy also... TWINS!


----------



## twiggie (Jan 3, 2009)

They look delicious. `grats on the new babies.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

oh they are so cute!!! 
if you're looking for stormy type names here is a site of greek names for winds that might inspire.... 
Wind Names


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

lhalfcent said:


> oh they are so cute!!!
> if you're looking for stormy type names here is a site of greek names for winds that might inspire....
> Wind Names


:thankyou:

I like Maria and Sundowner.

Two more lambs born this morning ... Boo with a baby girl and Splash with a boy.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

HI Andi,
Oh my, twins. Please excuse my ignorance about such things, but, are twins common among Jacobs? I love to spin their fleece but other wise know nothing about them.
Thanks,
Moose


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Moose33 said:


> HI Andi,
> Oh my, twins. Please excuse my ignorance about such things, but, are twins common among Jacobs? I love to spin their fleece but other wise know nothing about them.
> Thanks,
> Moose


I can only speak of my Jacobs ... the first birth will be a single ... then after that twins...

BUT ... Boo & Splash has gave me twins now for two years ...and this year is a single ... (new Ram) :dunno:

So now I'm not sure ... I've had a pattern ... till this year. :dunno:

I'm watching Cookie and dottie ... both have given me twins in the past and Grey Lady gave me a single (Panda )

My pattern that has worked for 5 years is well ... :gaah: lol ...so I will wait and see.

Mother Nature always likes to keep you on your toes!


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

when i get some land i so want some sheep. but do not know squat about taking care of them but everytime i see a group of sheep i start drooling over the wool..... hehe


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

*Andi said:


> :thankyou:
> 
> I like Maria and Sundowner.
> 
> Two more lambs born this morning ... Boo with a baby girl and Splash with a boy.


lol your welcome!  
i kinda liked willy-willy... LOL


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

*Muddy baby*

I'm not sure what is about storms and babies this year ...  Mom was not happy but I brought baby to the house to warm him and clean off. Tessa had to do her part ... guard and warm him.  Baby is now back with his mom and Tessa is a unhappy camper. lol


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

davidgale said:


> They are really cute and congrats you and her mother having great babies. I am also have 10 lambs and they have given birth 6 babies few months ago.


Cool ... What kind of sheep do you have?


----------

